# Backlog 189 processing



## amitabhr791

hello experts, I submitted my application in 2019 March. It has been almost 3 years without any feedback from DHA. Any idea on the timelines?


----------



## R-M

amitabhr791 said:


> hello experts, I submitted my application in 2019 March. It has been almost 3 years without any feedback from DHA. Any idea on the timelines?



Call the department. its unusual
they might help you


----------

